# Buen Día / Buenos Días



## fool4jesus

¿Hay una diferencia entre estos dos dichos? Como, uno es más formal, suena extraño, etc. ¡Gracias!


----------



## jivemu

En España siempre se dice "buenos días". Pero también se puede decir "Que tenga(s) un buen día" cuando uno se despide.

Saludos.


----------



## celvivian

lo mismo pasa en México. Saludos, y que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Cuerdo

in ecuador it's not uncommon to hear "buen dia" as a greeting, though "buenos dias" or just "buenos" is more prevalent.


----------



## fool4jesus

Interesante. He oído una argentina decir "Buen Día" en vez de "Buenos Días."


----------



## anarandi

Buen día a todos:

Es cierto. En Argentina se usan ambos como saludo al iniciar una conversación. Parecería ser que "buenos días" es más formal que "buen día". Algunas personas dicen "bue...nas". Esto sì que es informal; nunca se lo diría a un jefe, por ejemplo. En cambio, al despedirse uno le puede decir a otra persona: "Que tengas un buen día". 

Have a nice day!!!
Ana


----------



## Peter P

Buenos días a todos

Desde pequeño me enseñaron hasta en la escuela a decir "Buenos días" en la mañana y "Buenas Tardes" por la tarde. Con los años he escuchado a muchos decir "Buen Día"  y críticas por este uso. En Cuba también se escuchan las dos formas. "Buenos días" es lo formal o educado y "Buen día" lo informal, lo impuesto como Norma por el habla o uso popular. Y aunque la melodía es un poco extraña en nuestros oídos cuando lo escuchamos, ojalá a nadie se le ocurra comenzar a decir "Buen Tarde" porque se utilice el "Buen día". 

Tengamos un BUEN DÍA.

Peter P.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Peter P said:


> Buenos días a todos
> 
> Desde pequeño me enseñaron hasta en la escuela a decir "Buenos días" en la mañana y "Buenas Tardes" por la tarde. Con los años he escuchado a muchos decir "Buen Día" ...
> 
> Peter P.


 
Pues a mi me pasa lo mismo y ya empiezo a escuchar "buena tarde", la justificación que me han dado es que se trata de un solo día (o una sola tarde) por eso no debe decirse en plural.

Estoy confundida ¿como es correcto? Yo sigo diciéndolo en plural.


----------



## discostu

Yo siempre he dicho _buenos días_ o _buenas tardes_ y, en muchas ocasiones, _buenas. _O, mejor dicho, _bueenasss...  _

Aunque también he escuchado _que tengas un buen día_ o _buen día nos dé Dios_ pero siempre a gente muy mayor y me suena un poco arcaico


----------



## stranger2ureyes

Es que 'buen dia/buena tarde' por despedirse??? mientras 'buenos dias/buenas trades' por   al principio de encontrando??


----------



## anarandi

Buenas noches stranger2ureyes

En Argentina decimos "Buenos días" al encontrarnos con otra persona por la mañana y "Buenas tardes"  por la tarde.  Eso es lo correcto, lo formal, tal como bien señaló Peter P.  
Al despedirnos de una persona, podemos decir: "Hasta mañana", "hasta luego", "Nos vemos màs tarde", "Chau" (esto es màs informal). También decimos: "Hasta el lunes", "Hasta la semana próxima", "Buen fin de semana".  
Todo depende de la formalidad o informalidad de la situaciòn.

Hasta pronto.
Ana


----------



## stranger2ureyes

veo. muchas gracias on second thought, a spanish friend said 'buen dia' to me when ending a conversation, so maybe it's short for 'que tengas un buen dia'? no es cierto?


----------



## Billyworld

stranger2ureyes said:


> veo. muchas gracias on second thought, a spanish friend said 'buen dia' to me when ending a conversation, so maybe it's short for 'que tengas un buen dia'? no es cierto?



Puede ser correcto Strnager. Yo suelo utilizar el "buen día" al final de una conversación como despedida. Vendría a ser un "que tengas un buen día".


----------



## Nashrobb

¿Y quien dijo que nos hemos referido sólo al día de hoy?. En el español antes que nada somos poetas y vemos siempre más allá del presente, por eso se dice: Buenos días, pues nos referimos a los días anteriores, presente y futuros próximos. Es el saludo más bello que tenemos con nuestros semejantes. Traten de evitar el saludo en singular, es para otras lenguas.


----------



## Linton

En español lo correcto es buenos días, buenas tardes y buenas noches. El singular es un burdo copieteo del inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Linton said:


> ... El singular es un burdo copieteo del inglés.
> 
> Saludos.


No, en inglés es buena mañana no buen día, igual que en alemán.
 También se usa el singular en francés y en italiano.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Moritzchen said:


> No, en inglés es buena mañana no buen día, igual que en alemán.
> También se usa el singular en francés y en italiano.


y en ruso, y en polaco, y en checo y en catalán...
Me gusta la aclaración dada por Nashrobb.


----------



## Moritzchen

Wandering JJ said:


> y en ruso, y en polaco, y en checo y en catalán...
> Me gusta la aclaración dada por Nashrobb.


No sé nada de esas lenguas, pero me hicist acordar que en portugués también.
No sé si era una aclaración la de Nash, sino más bien un parecer optimista y poético.


----------



## loudspeaker

Yo oigo bastante 'buen día' pero a personas mayores, los jóvenes no lo dicen. También he oído decir 'buenas' o ' muy buenas' a cualquier hora del día.


----------



## Wandering JJ

loudspeaker said:


> Yo oigo bastante 'buen día' pero a personas mayores, los jóvenes no lo dicen. También he oído decir 'buenas' o ' muy buenas' a cualquier hora del día.



Yo también cuando hacía negocios en Canarias, lo normal era '¡Muy buenas!' sin importar cuándo.


----------



## Linton

Moritzchen said:


> No, en inglés es buena mañana no buen día, igual que en alemán.
> También se usa el singular en francés y en italiano.





Wandering JJ said:


> y en ruso, y en polaco, y en checo y en catalán...


¿¿¿¿Y cuál es la presencia en el español de "chequismos", "polaquismos", inclusive italianismos y galicismos, frente a la abrumadora invasión de los anglicismos???? Por favor, que esto es algo muy sabido, los extranjerismos tienen origen único.
Seguramente podremos rastrear idiomas con vocablos similares para _camping _o _ferry _designando las mismas cosas, pero esos extranjerismos provienen del inglés y de ningún otro idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Linton said:


> ¿¿¿¿Y cuál es la presencia en el español de "chequismos", "polaquismos", inclusive italianismos y galicismos, frente a la abrumadora invasión de los anglicismos???? Por favor, que esto es algo muy sabido, los extranjerismos tienen origen único.
> Seguramente podremos rastrear idiomas con vocablos similares para _camping _o _ferry _designando las mismas cosas, pero esos extranjerismos provienen del inglés y de ningún otro idioma.
> 
> Saludos.


No need to get on your high horse! It's just that several of us, knowing more than one language, have noted that only in Spanish are these salutations given in the plural. I agree that 'camping' and 'ferry' are anglicisms, but you can't blame English for intruduction of a singular 'good day' into castellano - it probably derives from Catalan _bon dia_. I can't think of another language, apart from Galician _bos dias_, that uses the plural. 

Now that Spanish has overtaken English as the most spoken first language, perhaps we can look forward to saying "_good mornings"_ in the future. I won't be upset - I shall regard it as progress rather than trying to cocoon (cobijar) my maternal language.


----------



## Linton

No, yo jamás culpo al inglés por los anglicismos a troche y moche  Es una lengua que me encanta (por no hablar de su literatura). Culpo a los hispanohablantes.

No creo que el origen sea catalán, sobre todo porque al parecer la ocurrencia prospera al otro lado del charco, donde el catalán es absolutamente desconocido (se circunscribe a Cataluña, y recordemos que ni siquiera allí hay periódicos en catalán).

Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

En este hilo se discute el mismo tema y no parecen llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Linton said:


> No creo que el origen sea catalán, sobre todo porque al parecer la ocurrencia prospera al otro lado del charco, donde el catalán es absolutamente desconocido (se circunscribe a Cataluña, y recordemos que ni siquiera allí hay periódicos en catalán).



A mí tampoco me parece que el catalán sea el origen, y tampoco me parece una ocurrencia: está recogido en el DRAE, como se ve en el hilo que aporta Moritz. Es una fórmula que no es frecuente en España, eso es todo.

En cuanto a los periódicos en catalán, me quedo algo parado, francamente. En el kiosko de la esquina de mi casa tengo media docena, sin entrar en los comarcales ni en las secciones en catalán de los periódicos de tirada nacional.

Un saludo


----------



## Nashrobb

Gracias


----------



## rosillone

Si como han comentado varios foreros se utiliza buen día principalmente para despedirse, supongo que procederá de 'que tengas (un) buen día' igual que 'adiós' o 'buenas' que proceden de expresiones más largas. Seguramente buenos días también fuera en origen 'que tengas ...', y por eso sea más común el plural, porque buen día se puede interpretar como 'espero que mañana no lo tengas tan bueno'.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Me extrañó descubrir que algunos argentinos sostienen que "buenos días" es mucho más usado, y preferible, a "buen día".  Yo toda la vida los tomé como equivalentes.  Creo que cuando crecí en mi casa, a medida que los miembros de la familia se depertaban, se saludaban indistintamento con cualquiera de las dos frases. Aunque nunca intenté hacer una estadística ... pero tampoco recuerdo que alguien haya sido corregido por usar una de las dos formas.
No me parece muy habitual por aquí decir "buen día" al despedirse, aunque tampoco chocaría si alguien lo hiciera.  Pero es mucho más común decirse "hasta luego" o "hasta pronto" o "hasta mañana", o "chau".

La interpretación de que en español decimos buenos días para referirnos a un período de tiempo más amplio me parece discutible porque también decimos buenas tardes y buenas noches ... ¿por qué habríamos de desear que sólo las futuras tardes, por ejemplo, sean buenas?

El uso e singular no me parece que tenga mucho que ver con el aleman o el inglés, ya que Guten Tag o good day son frases posibles de usar en esos idiomas pero no son específicas de la mañana como sí lo son las frases en cuestión entre nosotros.

También en francés e italiano, si no me equivoco, se dice bonjour/bongiorno de mañana y de tarde, al menos hasta la hora en que se hace apropiado decir bonsoir/buona sera.

En portugués de Brasil al menos no se usa el plural, pero se dice Bom dia y boa tarde en las mismas situaciones en que los argentinos decimos buen(os) días(s y buenas tardes.


----------



## ilchaman

lo mas correcto es usar buenos días, aquí les dejo un intereante artículo publicado en el diario "El Tiempo" de Colombia:

Consejos de ortografía por Fernando Ávila, delegado para Colombia de la Fundéu BBVA. Las fórmulas tradicionales de saludo en español son 'buenos días', 'buenas tardes', 'buenas noches', en plural, a diferencia de otros idiomas en los que se saluda en singular.
Ahora se ha querido implantar entre vendedores la moda de saludar en singular 'buen día', con lo que se crea una especie de enfrentamiento tácito entre comprador y vendedor, como si uno le estuviera diciendo al otro "yo estoy usando la forma correcta y usted está equivocado".
En algunos almacenes se ha optado por evitar la discusión sobrentendida, con fórmulas como '¡Bienvenido a ABC!'. El comprador responde 'gracias', y pasa a plantear su requerimiento.
Sin embargo, de tanto oír en uno y otro establecimiento comercial el inacabado 'buen día', puede existir ya la convicción de que esa es la forma moderna de saludar y que 'buenos días' es un error o en el mejor de los casos un arcaísmo. Nada más falso. El saludo tradicional es en plural, porque la lengua española es festiva, como lo son las personas que la hablamos, y lo que deseamos no es solo un buen día, sino que muchos días sean buenos, que lo sean todos los días de la vida.
Como a algunas personas en comercios menores e informales les ha llegado la onda, ya no dicen '¡buenas!', como lo hacían antes, sino apenas '¡buena!'. Y no faltan quienes ya no dicen 'gracias', '¡muchas gracias!' o el bogotanísimo '¡mil y mil!', sino solo un desabrido y desganado 'gracia'.
Recuerde usted que saludar es dar salud, y aquí, a diferencia de lo que pasa con las aspirinas, no hay problema de sobredosis. Un saludo generoso y un agradecimiento obsecuente no le hacen mal a nadie, mejoran el estado de ánimo de vendedor y comprador, crean un mejor clima para negociar, y no violan, como algunos sostienen, ninguna norma de protocolo social, ni de lenguaje, ni de relaciones humanas.
Quede claro que 'buen día' no es error gramatical, sino simple tacañería de sentimientos. El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas dice: "La fórmula de saludo que se emplea durante la mañana es, en el español general, buenos días".
FERNANDO ÁVILA
DELEGADO DE LA FUNDÉU BBVA


----------



## rickhunter

Los traductores audiovisuales solemos utilizar "Buenos días". Siempre consideré que "buen día" era un argentinismo que no debíamos usar (ya que debemos traducir al llamado "español neutro").
Sin embargo, en el doblaje mexicano de _El Hobbit_ (la primera de las tres películas) dicen "buen día" varias veces. ¿Algún mexicano me podría decir si se usa esta frase en México? Gracias...


----------



## Rondivu

loudspeaker said:


> Yo oigo bastante 'buen día' pero a personas mayores, los jóvenes no lo dicen. También he oído decir 'buenas' o ' muy buenas' a cualquier hora del día.



Confirmo punto por punto todo lo que dices en tu mensaje. Nada más que añadir.


----------



## pablomad

Pienso que "buen día" es una forma acortada de "que tengas un buen día". No me parece incorrecto, pero me gusta más "buenos días". Tampoco creo que tengan diferentes significados.
Eso sí, en inglés, cuando para despedirse alguien dice "have a good day" es que tira con bala...


----------



## Rondivu

pablomad said:


> Pienso que "buen día" es una forma acortada de "que tengas un buen día". No me parece incorrecto, pero me gusta más "buenos días".



Incorrecto o no, yo digo, a veces, "buen día" con el significado de "buenos días"; eso sí, entre amigos y de manera informal


----------



## zetem

Here is what I learned when I asked Spanish speaking people why and when they greet someone with “buenos días” or “buen día”

A man from Madrid: The greeting “buenos días” comes from the Middle ages when people did not meet every day, but perhaps once in a week or a month. It means “I wish you a good day today and all the days until I see you again”. Even today, if you do not expect to see someone every day you say “buenos días”. If you go to work you greet people with “buen día”, because you will see them again next day and say “buen día” again.

A lady from Tenerife: When you go to work and there is only one person there, you say “buen día”, If there are more, you say “buenos días”, one “buen día” to each of them.

I learned from books that Andalusians and Canarians do not pronounce the final “s” in words and believed that “buen día” is their way of saying “buenos días”. On one occasion, I was buying some groceries, when the woman suddenly said “say euro!”. Why would I say euro? She understood that I did not understand, and wrote on a piece of paper “6 euro”.

Once in a Madrid hotel I greeted a cleaning lady with “buenos días”. She laughed and said “buana”. It was late afternoon and I thought I should have said “buenas tardes”. “Was it “buena” short for “buenas tardes?” Later I learned that “buena” also means “hi” or “hello”.

Buenos días, one to each of you.


----------



## pablomad

zetem said:


> Here is what I learned when I asked Spanish speaking people why and when they greet someone with “buenos días” or “buen día”
> 
> A man from Madrid: The greeting “buenos días” comes from the Middle ages when people did not meet every day, but perhaps once in a week or a month. It means “I wish you a good day today and all the days until I see you again”. Even today, if you do not expect to see someone every day you say “buenos días”. If you go to work you greet people with “buen día”, because you will see them again next day and say “buen día” again.
> 
> A lady from Tenerife: When you go to work and there is only one person there, you say “buen día”, If there are more, you say “buenos días”, one “buen día” to each of them.
> 
> I learned from books that Andalusians and Canarians do not pronounce the final “s” in words and believed that “buen día” is their way of saying “buenos días”. On one occasion, I was buying some groceries, when the woman suddenly said “say euro!”. Why would I say euro? She understood that I did not understand, and wrote on a piece of paper “6 euro”.
> 
> Once in a Madrid hotel I greeted a cleaning lady with “buenos días”. She laughed and said “buana”. It was late afternoon and I thought I should have said “buenas tardes”. “Was it “buena” short for “buenas tardes?” Later I learned that “buena” also means “hi” or “hello”.
> 
> Buenos días, one to each of you.



Don't worry, it is exactly the same. You can say "buenos días" or "buen día" or even "buenas" (more informal). I think this is what the cleaning lady told you: "buenas". Nobody, at least in Spain would see any difference between one another. In a more informal context you can say many other things, like "¿qué hay?", or even "¡aupa!" (Basque Country). No problem.


----------



## Alberto PL

En España usamos "Buenos días".
En cambio "buen día" lo usamos para despedirnos pero la frase en sí no está completa, realmente sería "que tenga un buen día".

Saludos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Peter P said:


> "Buenos días" es lo formal o educado y "Buen día" lo informal, lo impuesto como Norma por el habla o uso popular.


Yo no creo que haya una diferencia de registro en Cuba. "Buenos días" es simplemente la forma tradicional. "Buen día" es una alternativa menos frecuente que en mi opinión ha ido ganando espacio producto de la petulancia y excentricidad de algunos, o por pura pedantería.


----------

